# Hartville, Ohio 11th Annual Bicycle and Motorbike Show



## GoofyBike (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## GoofyBike (Aug 12, 2019)

Some photos from last years show. Yes, there was other bikes other than whizzers. Everyone does have their favorites though.


----------



## GoofyBike (Aug 26, 2019)

Only 2 weeks away


----------



## GoofyBike (Aug 30, 2019)

Less than a week away. Show starts Thursday the 5th and continues on until Saturday the 7th. Can't wait never know what will show up.


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 1, 2019)

The weathers looking great so far for the show. Hurricane looks to push east off the coast. Should be nice weather for some great rides.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 1, 2019)

This is a fantastic bike show and Whizzer swap,,,i will be looking for some BMX and any 1890s bikes  ,,look me up,,,,fun time under the sun and a big flee market with lots of everything,,,this is a must go swap meet,,


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 4, 2019)

Weather should be the best it has been in years . Driving up in the 57 to keep the potential bike purchase in check


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 5, 2019)

People are already setting up. First ride at 1o'clock to the Goodyear Blimp Hanger. Second ride later this afternoon to Maze Valley Farms Thursday night car show. Last week there was over 250 cars on Thursday night.


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 5, 2019)

Can't make it up there until Friday morning , forgot about the car show


----------



## oquinn (Sep 5, 2019)

W


The ride from Hartville to the Blimp hanger!


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 6, 2019)

Had a great day there today . It is ALWAYS good to see fellow bike guys and catch up with old friends . Close to 300 miles on the 57 and did catch some rain on the way home , so I got to test the old vacuum wipers (they don't like hills if you know what I mean) All in all a great day indeed !


----------



## oquinn (Sep 6, 2019)

Today at the Hartville Whizzer show. Rode my Whizzer with some really great people!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 6, 2019)

Another fun and great time at this bike show swap meet, I was able to get some very nice BMX  bikes and items.     I filled my truck.    ... thanks to everyone who put this swap meet together for another great year


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 6, 2019)

More photos


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 6, 2019)

I was able to get over 20 BMX nos wheels and lots of psrts  chek  out the fluted handlebars. The swap meet goes on tomorrow as well so if you can make the trip I think you will have a good time and pick up some good items. I saw a nice APPLE KRATE that sold for 900 and some nice stingrays lights wheels all kinds of parts


----------

